# Herc drivers in here?



## mbhabfan (8 Sep 2004)

Just curious is anyone here flying hercs?  I have a couple of questions


----------



## Inch (8 Sep 2004)

I think Zoomie is the closest you're going to get, he's on the left side of the country flying some fixed wing abomination. 

Cheers


----------



## mbhabfan (8 Sep 2004)

Inch, you are alot of help you seem to answer most of my questions thanks.


----------



## Inch (9 Sep 2004)

I don't know why that is, I'm a Leaf fan!


----------



## mbhabfan (9 Sep 2004)

WHAT THE LEAFS.......... and yet you seem intelligent otherwise.....LOL


----------



## Zoomie (9 Sep 2004)

Not a Jerk - er...  Herc driver but I did spend 12 months at one while waiting training.  I also have a couple of friends who are flying them  now - like the rotorhead said, I might be able to answer your questions.


----------

